# live birth rates for clinics abroad



## tabbycat222 (Sep 5, 2006)

Hi all

I've been looking through information about clinics overseas and am finding lots of stats about 'clnical pregnancy' success rates, but can't find details of live births.  Has anyone found statistics on the live brith rate for the clinics they are current at/have looked at.

Thanks in advance

xx


----------



## alanelaine (Sep 10, 2005)

TC,

I am afraid that you are probably chasing a lost cause for two reasons.

Firstly, not all patients keep their clinic informed once they reach 12 weeks as they want to return to "normal" after the IVF process and, secondly, LBRs are always lower than CPRs so they like to show the higher values.

If you need a third reason (and I'm sure you don't) then there is the "lifestyle factor" issue that a clinic has got the patient pregnant but has no control over other environmental factors such as smoking, drinking or hereditory/genetic conditions unrelated to fertility but which can affect pregnancy.

This is hee haw help I realise but may put you off a fruitless search for data that is rarey available.


----------



## tabbycat222 (Sep 5, 2006)

Thanks for that

Its really encouraging to see CPRs of around 50% but if the LBR is substantially lower, I need to be realistic about what my chances of success are.  

xx


----------



## alanelaine (Sep 10, 2005)

I stand to get slaughtered for this but...........................

We've been on here about two years in his thread and reckon the M/C rate after clinical pregnancy is about the same as for IVF with your own eggs - i.e. failures are around the 10% mark.

Clinics who egg share appear to have CPRs of about 47-52% (say 50% on average) and clinic which don't egg share appear to have CPRs of about 50-60% (say 55% on average).  If you reduce these by 10% each you get average values of 45% for egg sharing and 50% for non-egg sharing.

These compare very favourably with UK rates using your own eggs which vary from 18% to 30%.

Egg sharing is usually cheaper (especially in Spain) and you should consider every factor about your proposed clinic and not just the rates which are pretty steady throughout the clinics recommended on this forum.

You have asked a very specific question and I hope that you (and everybody else who reads this) recognises a MASSIVE GENERALISATION when you see one!

A&E


----------

